# Trim for Juno Shallow Can



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

https://www.acuitybrands.com/produc.../products/Juno/660571/document/G1_2_1_pdf.pdf


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

backstay said:


> https://www.acuitybrands.com/produc.../products/Juno/660571/document/G1_2_1_pdf.pdf


Thanks but that is for a regular can IC22R
The shallow can is what I have, IC21R

But I did go back and look up the shallow can and got the trim numbers.

So thanks still applies!


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

Just use the LED retrofit trims like HALO, they fit into the shallow cans.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.acuitybrands.com/product.../products/Juno/660585/document/G1_3_1_pdf.pdf


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

socket2ya said:


> Just use the LED retrofit trims like HALO, they fit into the shallow cans.


I'm aware of the LED trims and would have suggested them. But the rooms that these are going in are full of cans and have LED bulbs already installed. It would look odd to have 2 or 3 LED trims mixed in with regular trims with LED bulbs.


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

With how cheap the LED retrofits are, you might think about changing the existing over to match the new, then keep the bulbs for somewhere else. Home depot around here you can get 4-packs of 2700k trims for $20. As discussed in a previous thread however, H.D.s prices can differ from region to region.


----------

